# Work RVUs for Assistant Surgeons



## Pam Brooks (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I might find information on the calculation of work RVUs for a CPT code submitted with an -80 or -81 modifier?

I did check the CMS Physician fee schedule lookup, which calculates -26, TC and global codes, but it doesn't address the assistant surgery modifier. 

If not....does anyone have their own internal calculation of how to determine work RVUs for assistant surgeons; for example 20% of the global work RVU? 
Thanks in advance for your help. Pam Brooks, PCS, CPC


----------



## mbort (Jun 17, 2008)

I have never seen or heard of any sort of list of RVU's for assistant surgeons.

What I have seen as "typical protocol" is the assistant bills 20% of the surgeons fees (this varies by provider).


----------

